# Newcomer



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

Never been to wax Stock! Could someone enlighten me in what to expect?
IE. Is there discounted/freebies? Advice,trained on using products etc? 
I know there are cars on show but other than that am oblivious. Guess I just want to know is it worth going!?thanks


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

You would expect all of what you're asking. We have booked a stall for the first time and can't wait for it to come around!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes there are lots of discounts on the day - and sometime freebies .... Show and shines - product demos - get to meet a lot of the detailing industry - generally a good day out


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> welcome to the forum


Mis read pal, I'm not new to forum, but new to wax Stock!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

If you are into detailing then I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and don't miss it. Been twice and not missing it this year. Just a heads up...take lots of money as there are piles of stuff going at great prices.

Richard


----------

